# Power Units Consumed by Desktop PC



## sandynator (May 29, 2013)

Hi Guys I wanted to know the approximate power consumed by an healthy desktop PC. 
For almost last 1yr my electricity bills have increased a lot & I feel a faulty PSU may be the cause as well. My pc is running for almost 11-12 hrs daily. My PC will complete 6 yrs on 1st july.

Following is Config..
Intel C2D E4300 1.8 ghz
Intel 946 GZIS Board
I Ball I tower cabinet with stock PSU
2gb ram, 160 GB HDD, DVD writer,1 TB external drive.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 29, 2013)

your PC is not the problem.in fact unless you are running a PC with 25000+ graphics card & gaming for 11-12 hours per day you don't even have to look at the power consumption of PC.you would save more by turning off AC for 1-2 hours.


----------



## ankush28 (May 29, 2013)

sandynator said:


> Hi Guys I wanted to know the approximate power consumed by an healthy desktop PC.
> For almost last 1yr my electricity bills have increased a lot & I feel a faulty PSU may be the cause as well. My pc is running for almost 11-12 hrs daily. My PC will complete 6 yrs on 1st july.
> 
> Following is Config..
> ...



your rig is not much power hungry...
Did you noticed that in last 1-2 year the cost per unit(killowatt) is increased, so obviously elctricity bill will increase...
change yoy psu with any 80+ watt.
the iball one which you are using is enough but just a piece of crap, as it is older may be it is the main reason behind your more elecricity bill, If yes replace it with any corsair 80+ psu.


----------



## sandynator (May 29, 2013)

No additional appliance added since last year, usage is similar. Not a single game on my Pc usage is basic for Downloading, surfing, youtube video streaming & ms office. Off late lots of heat is generated from PC. 

*Just please confirm again if the PSU is faulty then is it possible for it draw/consume more power than required??* 

If PSU not the culprit then should get my R Energy meter checked thoroughly & then port to Tata power. Just had calculated last bill & I can save 600-700 per month by shifting to Tata Power.

Thanks

EDIT : Yes planning to uprade as well.


----------



## ankush28 (May 29, 2013)

80 Plus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
this will help how branded psu are better then desi iball. I am sure your psu is culprit as it is 6 year old now.


----------



## Ricky (May 29, 2013)

You have not mentioned what kind of Monitor you are using ?


----------



## sandynator (May 29, 2013)

ankush28 said:


> your rig is not much power hungry...
> Did you noticed that in last 1-2 year the cost per unit(killowatt) is increased, so obviously elctricity bill will increase...
> change yoy psu with any 80+ watt.
> the iball one which you are using is enough but just a piece of crap, as it is older may be it is the main reason behind your more electricity bill, If yes replace it with any corsair 80+ psu.



The cost per units have increased but increase in bill amount is huge so first wanted to find out the exact cause of it before porting to TATA.
So you mean to say an old or faulty PSU could be also a reason for more consumption?



Ricky said:


> You have not mentioned what kind of Monitor you are using ?



Its *LG Flatron L194WT-BF*


----------

